

Project Delta aims to create the perfect cookie (2005) - blasdel
http://www.gladwell.com/2005/2005_09_05_a_bakeoff.html

======
blasdel
An industrial food developer pits their traditional R&D model against two
trendy software development methodologies: religious XP and 'open source'

Of course Gladwell makes his usual obvious, almost trollish mistakes, piled in
great heaps: _"On the one hand, there was the 'open source' movement. Its
patron saint was Linus Torvald, the Norwegian hacker who decided to build a
free version of Unix"_

